# Any contacts from Chicagoland GSD rescue here?



## vat (Jul 23, 2010)

I have been to the website but there is no contact phone numbers listed. My husband knows a gal from our bank that her hubby just brought home a GSD puppy. Long story short I just got off the phone with her and she is at wits end. They have had this pup for only a week and are calling the breeder to return the pup. Problem is breeder is not calling them back and I do not think they will as it sounds like a byb.

She (the new owner) says the pup is mean and biting. I told her this is normal and the pup is not mean. After a long conversation with her she did feel better but I am not sure if they will decide to keep this pup. Hubby just sort of sprung it on her (I know I hate those people). Any way I wanted to point them to the rescue if they decided to re-home but how do they get in touch with someone?


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

kuklasmom...I haven't seen her around in a while...let me try to contact her via email...


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

she is away until Jan 4. Send me a pm on the 4th to remind me and I'll send her another email


----------



## vat (Jul 23, 2010)

Thanks, will do!


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

There are a few different GSD rescues in the area.


----------



## vat (Jul 23, 2010)

Chicagocanine said:


> There are a few different GSD rescues in the area.


Do we have one close to DeKalb?


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

vat said:


> Do we have one close to DeKalb?


I think most cover a wide area?

There's also GSD Rescue Inc, I know they get dogs from various areas including Indiana:
German Shepherd Rescue, Inc. - Home Page


----------



## Kuklasmom (May 13, 2005)

Thank you very much for remembering me, Mary Ann.

The only rescue GSD group that I have worked with is the one listed in the post above: German Shepherd Rescue, Inc.

There are others, of course; as soon as I get a break, I'll try to look for them and post any links.


----------



## vat (Jul 23, 2010)

Thanks, my gal has decided to keep her pup. But it would still be nice to have some contacts in case I know of a dog in need.


----------



## Kuklasmom (May 13, 2005)

Here are the GSD rescue groups that I found for Illinois. As I mentioned above, I don't have experience working with either of them, but perhaps one of our other membrs has.

Here are the links to their web pages:

Chicagoland Shepherd Rescue

http:www.gsdhaven.org


----------



## Kuklasmom (May 13, 2005)

Thank you for the great news, Vat!


----------

